# SMI - Santana Minerals



## System (31 May 2013)

Santana Minerals (SMI) holds a 100% interest in two Mexican exploration projects: the Namiquipa silver/lead/zinc project in Chihuahua State and the Espiritu Santo gold/silver project in Jalisco State.

http://www.santanaminerals.com


----------



## greggles (7 October 2021)

Santana Minerals making some solid gains recently on the back of gold intercepts at the company's Rise and Shine Deposit at the Bendigo-Ophir Project. The company has also recently upgraded the mineral resource at the project.

On 23 September the company announced that diamond drill hole MDD014 had intersected high grade gold mineralisation.







Five days later on 28 September the company announced that Inferred Gold Resources at the Bendigo-Ophir Project have increased 155% to 643,000 ounces.






The gold mineralisation intersected by MDD014 starts at 174m, so it isn't near surface, but I like the grades. I get the feeling that SMI is flying under the radar a little. Market cap is only around $20 million even after the recent share price gains. Recent trading volume, although higher than usual, isn't huge. This is an interesting little company for gold bugs looking for small caps with exploration potential.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 October 2021)

Interesting. Thanks for posting.

Nov 2020: company consolidated its shares 1 for 70. Raised capital of $7.5M.  NZ all the focus (must say Bendigo/Ophir had me for a while !!). Mexico, Laos, Cambodia prospects all lapsed


----------



## Country Lad (11 March 2022)

greggles said:


> This is an interesting little company for gold bugs looking for small caps with exploration potential.





Has become interestinger since. A bit of a reaction to the 3 March update.


----------



## greggles (11 May 2022)

Some more encouraging news announced today. Drilling results have extended the mineralised zone at the Rise and Shine deposit over 1,400 metres down plunge.

 Visible gold in the core of MDD044 but no assays yet.

Drilling is ongoing with three DD rigs now operating 24/7.


----------

